# Club Nintendo Mario Kart Trophies!



## Hanks6 (Aug 8, 2012)

just came in the mail :3

cool isn't it 

some friends got the other ones (leaf and special)


----------



## boombox (Aug 8, 2012)

I ordered the special trophy a few days back! Can't wait for it to come.
That looks really nice!  How long did it take form order to receiving it?


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 8, 2012)

boombox said:


> I ordered the special trophy a few days back! Can't wait for it to come.
> That looks really nice!  How long did it take form order to receiving it?



had it ordered for a few weeks. they're made from some type of brushed metal and have a really nice weighted feel. for 5000 stars i was expecting something of quality so glad to say i'm very happy


----------



## boombox (Aug 8, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> boombox said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the special trophy a few days back! Can't wait for it to come.
> ...



Oh nice! Yeah, I'd sure hope so, 5000 points is a LOT of games >____


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 8, 2012)

boombox said:


> Hanks6 said:
> 
> 
> > boombox said:
> ...



sure is. i had to scrounge a couple of thousand together from other people and ebay to make sure i had the points for one. a friend just sent me a snap of the leaf one too


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

So shiny o.o So... gah I want these


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 8, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> So shiny o.o So... gah I want these



you guys have better gifts overall, so us europeans will enjoy the moment 

last but not least and to complete the collection, the special cup


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 9, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> just came in the mail :3
> 
> cool isn't it
> 
> some friends got the other ones (leaf and special)



No crystal thing in it?, like shown on the club Nintendo site.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2012)

so are they metal, or plastic


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2012)

cant believe people are selling for £70 - £80 on ebay


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 9, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> No crystal thing in it?, like shown on the club Nintendo site.



the bit in the middle is like a green stub, same colour as the shell. no crystal. can't see it well in the pic because that part is indented and doesn't reflect any light.

and they are made of metal.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2012)

i want this but i have like 1600 stars


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

You guys gtet you platinum prizes early? Ugh. We have to wait until the end of the year


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> You guys gtet you platinum prizes early? Ugh. We have to wait until the end of the year



nah we don't have the platinum status thing in EU. these are just (expensive) gifts from the catalogue.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > You guys gtet you platinum prizes early? Ugh. We have to wait until the end of the year
> ...



In that case, I'm even more jealous now.


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Hanks6 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



cost is 5000 stars, with 250 for a game registration here. so a hefty price tag. i heard club nintendo NA just got the gold nunchuck, maybe evens things out a bit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Hanks6 said:
> ...



That is pretty kick-ass. Though it does me no good since I don't own a Wii. I might end up trading for one soon though.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 17, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Hanks6 said:
> ...



How long did it take to arrive? Just ordered the shell one and it said up to 8 weeks to deliver. Hopefully they won't take the full 8 weeks.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Hanks6 said:
> ...


I want one myself, but they're in limited quantities. As I stand, I have about 250 coins, 350 in a week or so. It'd be nice if I got coins for the Theatrhythm DLC I buy.


----------



## Hanks6 (Aug 18, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> Hanks6 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



the European Club Nintendo gifts do take a little while to be sent and are shipped from Germany too. from my experience stuff takes about a month, give or take a week.


----------



## LAA (Aug 24, 2012)

Still waiting on mine to arrive... Grggg. Ordered the shell trophy exactly a month ago 3 days ago, so I should hopefully be recieving soon I hope... Pleased to hear they're made of metal, I was only expecting plastic, just makes it a much nicer redemption of points in my eyes.


----------



## Koldur (Aug 31, 2012)

I am glad I just "bought" my Shell Cup trophy two weeks ago, they are sold out now! Only Leaf and Special cup are available now.


----------



## LAA (Aug 31, 2012)

Thankfully, my shell trophy arrived yesterday! A very nice trophy, quite weighty and indeed made of metal. Lucky I managed to get this before they got sold out, when I wanted to order it, the next day they werent there and I was having a heart attack! Then the next day after, I noticed they were back up, and ordered it, so just got one. Best thing I've got from club nintendo definately!


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 11, 2012)

My shell cup arrived yesterday and this thing is gorgeous, and not small either.






It's all metal, feels weighty and looks great. It looks very well made save for a few minor imperfections in the shiniest metals used. Even the bottom of the base is made of that felt material, and appears to have a unique serial number.

Looking at the photos of the Leaf and Special Cup, I have no doubt that the Shell cup is the best looking of the bunch.


----------



## dmace81 (Sep 11, 2012)

Buy trophies? wtf. Why didn't nintendo actually send you one if you won on a tournament online....  How does buying one make you feel special? Besides it looking pretty.  LOL


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 11, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Looking at the photos of the Leaf and Special Cup, I have no doubt that the Shell cup is the best looking of the bunch.



Agreed. I've seen only the photos, but the shell trophies looks far superior. Can you show us the serial code? (not the code itself, but the place where it is writed)




dmace81 said:


> Buy trophies? wtf. Why didn't nintendo actually send you one if you won on a tournament online....  How does buying one make you feel special? Besides it looking pretty.  LOL



It is a reward, it is not a product that you can buy on Wall Mart, but there are some people selling on eBay...


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 11, 2012)

dmace81 said:


> Buy trophies? wtf. Why didn't nintendo actually send you one if you won on a tournament online....  How does buying one make you feel special? Besides it looking pretty.  LOL


It's a reward for buying Nintendo games, you can choose your reward with the stars you earn for each game or system registered.
Actually these trophies are miniature versions of the trophies awarded for participating in tournaments held at stores. I don't think it was for online tourneys.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 12, 2012)

My one came today . Took just under a month to arrive. Much heavier than I thought it would be, has a few imperfections in the metal, but overall it's very nice.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 12, 2012)

Say, if any of you guys are a few stars short of getting a Club Nintendo Mario Kart Trophy, I can help.

I have a spare registration code for Pokémon White, I already registered this game. I think it's worth 250 stars, if you need it PM me.
It's a UK code.


----------



## Hanks6 (Sep 13, 2012)

great to see more trophies out there. anyone else catch in the ND today Satoru Shibata had all three MK trophies on display in his office...leaf and special in the background and the shell one at the front of his desk :3


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 14, 2012)

Hanks6 said:


> great to see more trophies out there. anyone else catch in the ND today Satoru Shibata had all three MK trophies on display in his office...leaf and special in the background and the shell one at the front of his desk :3


Yup, this guy knows what's up.




Shell Cup is where its at.

If anyone needs to register Pokémon White for a 250 star boost, the offer is still open.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 14, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Hanks6 said:
> 
> 
> > great to see more trophies out there. anyone else catch in the ND today Satoru Shibata had all three MK trophies on display in his office...leaf and special in the background and the shell one at the front of his desk :3
> ...



lol i really want a cup
im really close

if you could pm me the code 
would be much appreciated


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 14, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Hanks6 said:
> ...


Sure thing but I have the code at home, I'll PM it later.

If you send me a PM I'll keep it as a reminder till I can send you the code.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 14, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Hanks6 said:
> 
> 
> > great to see more trophies out there. anyone else catch in the ND today Satoru Shibata had all three MK trophies on display in his office...leaf and special in the background and the shell one at the front of his desk :3
> ...



I want that goomba that's next to the shell cup.


----------



## Hanks6 (Apr 29, 2013)

look what just went up at club nintendo. mind you there's no way i'm affording another one...

banana cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mushroom cup!


----------

